# switch gear room pipe work



## goose134 (Nov 4, 2007)

Here is some of the conduit work in the gear room of our latest project....
Enjoy!


----------



## TheSiege (Aug 21, 2007)

is that 4in EMT? 4in can kiss my butt


----------



## goose134 (Nov 4, 2007)

All the pipes encased in concrete are 3 1/2" rigid. Feeders are mostly 3 1/2" EMT. You think bending it is tough? There is one run that feeds a 1600 amp distribution panel 10 floors up. That pull was good times...


----------



## DeeTee (Aug 29, 2007)

*Precise*

I just really like how that looks.:thumbsup:


----------



## TheSiege (Aug 21, 2007)

were you pulling a full boat of 750?


----------



## goose134 (Nov 4, 2007)

Most of the risers were 500's. There was one 1600 A Distribution panel on 10 that had 5 -3"pipes with 250's. I was wrong about the rigid in the concrete, they are 3" to the CECO vault.


----------



## 2000tj (Sep 9, 2008)

Blame the I.T. folks right??


----------

